# litoria PERONI



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 9, 2007)

is this a beer for ambhibians?? _litoria peroni _or even _lymnodynastes peroni :lol:







_


----------



## jack (Sep 9, 2007)

not a bad drop for summer if you are into euro beers, i had one yesterday after mowing lawn


----------

